# Generator questions



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

I am looking to get a generator for my apartment. If shtf, I want to be able to power my fridge/freezer, and maybe a space heater if it's winter. I want something reasonably quiet, that doesn't draw a lot of attention to my patio. I don't know much about generators, so I decided to ask you all for help. What are some good brands? What is the range of watts I should get/ will I need to power a couple things? Price range is open, I'm planning to pay roughly $1000 + for a good one. Thanks in advance for the tips!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If quiet is a priority then get a Honda. Generators are sold in running watts & surge watts. Surge watts are extra power when something turns on like a refrigerator. You will need gas cans for extra gas & they needs stored outside the place. So does the generator since it will have fuel in it. You will need extra oil for it as well as a spare spark plug.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

About the only quite generators I know of that before local tax are in the $1K bracket are the small 1kw Hondas and Yamahas, but I don't know if they will handle the load of a fridge and a freezer. I'd stretch the budget and get the Honda in a 2 kw. IIRC the Yamaha version is a little cheaper. Better have a good sealing patio door and something you can chain up. Even though my RV has a 5kw generator, I'm giving consideration to a Honda 1 or 2kw as a quitter alternative when camping and as a b/u power source for the sticks and bricks.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Generac 6000 Portable Generator - LP3250 - 3250 Watt Portable LP Generator

This might be what you want. LP bottles store for years & years so no problem with gasoline. Have a local fabrication shop alter the exhaust with a small car muffler.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The last time I checked, Honda was still #1 for durability and being quite. A buddy has a 5k and his is very quiet.


----------



## Oogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a Honda 2K watt which will run my fridge, separate freezer, tv, internet and a couple lights. The key is to power on the heavier loads separately,.ie fridge then freezer. The nice thing about the Honda is it'll throttle up and down with the load, saving gas and keeping noise down as well. I paid $950 for mine brand new.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Just be sure to buy a inverter generator, a standard generator has to run about 3000 rpm to maintain the 60 cycle frequency. An inverter generator can run much slower and match the engine speed to the load making it quieter and using less gas. Also when talking about a generator starting current must be taking into consideration. Any thing with a motor will usually have a much higher starting current then running current such as a furnace or refrigerator. I did a little research and for my needs a Yamaha EF2400iSHC Inverter Generator 2,400 watts seemed about as small as I felt comfortable with for running a refrigerator or the furnace(Natural gas) but it probably wouldn't run both at the same time. I have some electrical background so if you got model of 2 generators you are looking at I will look up the spec. and give you my personal opinion FWIW.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I read up on the 2k Yamaha and that seems to be the way to go. Time to start saving for one!


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Gman303 said:


> I am looking to get a generator for my apartment. If shtf, I want to be able to power my fridge/freezer, and maybe a space heater if it's winter. I want something reasonably quiet, that doesn't draw a lot of attention to my patio. I don't know much about generators, so I decided to ask you all for help. What are some good brands? What is the range of watts I should get/ will I need to power a couple things? Price range is open, I'm planning to pay roughly $1000 + for a good one. Thanks in advance for the tips!


Here is my two cents (take it for whatever it's worth). I'm not sure what your definition of when SHTF its. However, in my defination. When it does happen and you're still living in an apartment I personally would not be concern with keeping a refrigeration of food cold by running a generator. I currently live off-grid and I will be turning down my refrigerator usage when the SHIT gets deep. The reason being is that it (refrigerator) will be a burden on my battery bank. I will be implementing other methods to preserve food other than a frig.

However, to answer your question. Honda or Yamaha will give you the best bang for your buck if you want a energy efficient generator together with noise reduction. If you're going to spend the big buck for one of these babies why not get a generator that has been converted with to run on regular fuel, diesel and propane instead. Man there are so many options to choose. You really have to decide what is best for your current situation and (IMHO) able to be worked in or upgraded in the future.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Desert Marine said:


> Here is my two cents (take it for whatever it's worth). I'm not sure what your definition of when SHTF its. However, in my defination. When it does happen and you're still living in an apartment I personally would not be concern with keeping a refrigeration of food cold by running a generator. I currently live off-grid and I will be turning down my refrigerator usage when the SHIT gets deep. The reason being is that it (refrigerator) will be a burden on my battery bank. I will be implementing other methods to preserve food other than a frig.
> 
> However, to answer your question. Honda or Yamaha will give you the best bang for your buck if you want a energy efficient generator together with noise reduction. If you're going to spend the big buck for one of these babies why not get a generator that has been converted with to run on regular fuel, diesel and propane instead. Man there are so many options to choose. You really have to decide what is best for your current situation and (IMHO) able to be worked in or upgraded in the future.


I tend to agree and I think of a generator as a crossover making it easier to glide into a SHTF situation,and possible even last through it if it's something that last no more then a month or so. A EOTWAWNI event is another thing, in that case every bit of gas would be like gold and saving it for things like tillers, tractors would be more prevalent.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I own a Honda 2500 watt generator I bought after Hurricane Andrew hit back in 1992. It will run a refrigerator/freezer and a window unit air conditioner/heater simultaneously. I bought the window unit A/C/heater as a backup, so I could plug it in and power it. After Andrew, which hit in August, we lost power for a week, and I was the only one on my entire block with A/C. 

The most impressive thing is how quiet the Hondas are. You cannot hear them running inside your house -- important when you need some sleep. I chained mine down through the frame. It will run all night without refueling on 2.5 gallons of regular gasoline (8+ hours). My neighbors all complimented me on how quiet my unit was.

I still have it, 20 years later, and it still runs as good as the day I bought it. Turn the gas petcock off, run it until it runs out of gas, drain the float bowl, fill the tank with stabilizer in the fuel to keep it from rusting, and drain the old fuel out before you fire it up again. I put the old fuel in my pickup truck (31 gallon tank) and it runs fine.

I highly recommend Hondas. Why? Built to last, they still make parts for it to this day (great product support) and they are super-easy to maintain. And they are the quietest on the market.

I would buy another Honda tomorrow -- but this one just won't quit!!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I was thinking, and sorry if this has been said before, you better have a way to secure it. If you use it SHTF someone will try to take it. And your neighbors will want a hook up or borrow it. Chain and lock are easily snipped so something a bit better would be needed.


----------

